# Do Preemies develop slower physically?



## Peach Blossom

Hi there, 

My DD wasn't technically prem, but was born at 37+2 weighing 5lbs 2oz and the hospital treated her as a preemie. She has stayed below the 0.4th centile line and at 11 1/2 weeks is only 8lbs. I read about other babies of her age rolling and doing baby "push ups" when put on their tummies. My DD hates tummy time and seemingly can't lift her head whilst down like that, she also shows no sign of rolling or moving much at all. I was just wondering whether as an early baby her physical development might be slower... or whether she's just lazy! Also are there any tricks to try and help her?


----------



## cat81

A premature baby will often make the usual milestones at their corrected age rather than their actual age so your lo may be a few weeks behind other babies born at the same time but each baby is an individual and will do things at their own pace. 

My boy was born at 33+5 and has tended to do things like smiling, rolling, sitting up etc a little later. He has just started sitting confidently at 8 months (when I think many babies will do this by 6 months).

I have tried to be very laid back about things and just let him do it in his own time. I know it is hard, but I try not to let it bother me when other competitive mums brag about what their babies can do when my Thomas can't. I have a friend who's baby was born a day after Thomas and is much more advanced (she is crawling, clapping her hands etc) but I keep reminding myself that if you go by their due dates, she is actually 2 months older than him so, of course she should be doing things earlier.

If you are concerned you could speak to your HV but I really wouldn't worry. She will do it when she is ready. Lots of babies hate tummy time. Thomas did and still does. Try to encourage her and keep trying to lay her on her tummy, even for very short periods and I am sure she will get there. 

Good luck. x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Thanks Cat :hugs: x


----------



## AP

HI hun :wave:

I don't think you have much to worry about. Remember term babies are between 37-42 weeks. That's 5 weeks of difference from a 37 weeker to a 42 weeker. ;)

I think the issue with premature babies is just that - the are pre-mature, they still have growing to do and thats why it takes a lil longer and in some cases physio etc. 

I bet you will find that a lot of girls worry about this in Baby Club, but if I was to give an an opinion hun, I think its still early days and you are both doing just fine :kiss:

Just adding though - I always believed because ALex was little it did delay things, sometimes I thought perhaps she couldnt support herself because of her size? Not sure in the truth in that but things seem to be easier the more weight she had on!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Thanks sb. I know I shouldn't compare with other babies, but it is a constant worry isn't it? You're always asking yourself if you should be doing more to aid their development! Doesn't help that my sister had a baby month before me so there is a natural comparison for the whole family!


----------



## AP

argh, that must be frustrating!! i cant speak from experience yet cause alex had noone to compare to really, but i figure something like this is gonna happen to me this time and i have no adjusted age to back me up :rofl:


----------

